# new Painting UPDATED ~!Changed !! Page 2



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

what do you all think?

Honest opinions welcome......


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: new Painting*

Wow, Pam -- I wish I had your talent! It's lovely...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: new Painting*

nice pam! :thumb:

are these your horses?
:thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: new Painting*

no they are my friends horses -- and past horses as 2 have passed


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: new Painting*

thanks everyone.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: new Painting*

Beautiful!! GREAT work Pam.....and very nice of you to do such a wonderful job of remembrance.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: new Painting*

Wow Pam....you are so very talented! Beautiful! :thumb:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: new Painting*

Pam, it's lovely


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: new Painting*

I hope my friends like it as you all do -- its something I have wanted to do for them for a while.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: new Painting*

It's amazing Pam!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: new Painting*

love it!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: new Painting*

Awesome! wish I could paint like that. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: new Painting*

thanks everyone ..  ....l did some changes on the painting ....for Stacey....2 horses weren't of actual size...
When she said that ....l knew... I had to fix it....I want her to be very happy with it.... :wink: 
l will post the new one ..........soon ......to see what you all think..... :hi5: thanks


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: new Painting*

im sure its awesome :hug: great work :thumb: :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: new Painting*

Aww......thanks Katrina...... :hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: new Painting UPDATE !!!!!*

The first painting is before the changes...and the 2nd(New) is after the changes....tell what you think...
and see if you can spot the changes... :wink:

the old 









the new


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

AMAZING! it looks awesome Pam!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Pam I am so excited!!! Janice is going to thrilled to pieces. 

I was talking to her yesterday and she is still missing Royal so much! 

I kind of slipped that I knew someone who can do drawings (I am getting Royals face done for her by AlaskaBoers via the look alike I sent you as she already did one of Dandy) and she was like "I have wanted one of Royal for so long and now he is gone  " ...... so I know this will make her YEAR. 


:hug: :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> AMAZING! it looks awesome Pam!!!!!!


 thanks RowdyKidz... :greengrin: :hug:



> oh Pam I am so excited!!! Janice is going to thrilled to pieces.
> 
> I was talking to her yesterday and she is still missing Royal so much!
> 
> I kind of slipped that I knew someone who can do drawings (I am getting Royals face done for her by AlaskaBoers via the look alike I sent you as she already did one of Dandy) and she was like "I have wanted one of Royal for so long and now he is gone  " ...... so I know this will make her YEAR.


 I am thrilled that you like it Stacey..  ..I worked so hard on it.....can't wait to hear the news... after you give it as a gift....for them...... Alright ...Alaskaboers... :thumbup: Katrina.....that is excellent... that you are doing work for Stacey as well...I know it will be beautiful...  ...love to see it ...when you are finished.....  :hi5: :grouphug:


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice work there!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Looks good pam! your hard work really paid off, i also like the 2nd even better! :thumb: 


yup got the initial sketch done of Royal...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Nice work there!


 Thanks



> Looks good pam! your hard work really paid off, i also like the 2nd even better! :thumb:
> 
> yup got the initial sketch done of Royal...


 Thanks Katrina....To be honest..... I like the 2nd one better to..... 

Cool ..  ...your done with the sketch of Royal.....I love to see it..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH I cant wait to have them all --- not sure if I will be able to wait till Christmas -- but REALLY afraid if I don't they will buy me something way to expensive for Christmas and thats not what I want :sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> OH I cant wait to have them all --- not sure if I will be able to wait till Christmas -- but REALLY afraid if I don't they will buy me something way to expensive for Christmas and thats not what I want :sigh:


I know what you are talking about...Stacey...  ..they are going to be ...very surprised... that is for sure..... :wink: :horse:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Finished Painting for Stacey*


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

It looks fabulous Pam! You did an excellent job on it!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you very much RowdyKidz... :hug: ......it is now boxed up ...
and ready to send to Stacey.... It looks so much better in person...the camera isn't picking up the true beauty of it...in my opinion... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I believe you pam

I have showed the picture to my dad and brother and they think it looks great and that my friends will be very blessed


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh the woes of art...the picture never looks as good as the picture! It's probably morse stunning in person


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I believe you pam
> 
> I have showed the picture to my dad and brother and they think it looks great and that my friends will be very blessed


 Aww thanks Stacey and family..... :hug: ..I can't wait... for you to actually see it .... :wink: I am awaiting
for everyone's responses there...after you receive it.... I'd love to hear how it went ...on x-mas day...
..may God bless you ...your family ... friends this holiday season... :greengrin:



> oh the woes of art...the picture never looks as good as the picture! It's probably morse stunning in person


 Aww thanks Katrina....seems like... you know... what I am talking about.. with Camera's 
and Art.. :doh: :help: they are a pain.....and... it drives me bonkers.... :shocked:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pam, that is gorgeous.....you have a real talent and the love of that talent really shows.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you Liz....I do love painting again ...as you may know ...I had stopped for years ...until recently..
my DH pushed me.. to get back into it....now ...I feel good about painting again......and I am especially
proud... of the Painting for Stacey Friends.... I just pray... that her dear friends...will love and
enjoy my Art... as much as I do... :hug:


----------

